
Cloudflare Dynamic DNS (DDNS) Updater - jmargatan
https://github.com/jmargatan/cloudflare-ddns-updater
======
jmargatan
Got asked twice this week, maybe this simple Python script can be useful.
Periodically checks the WAN IP address of this device by calling
myip.dnsomatic.com and submit the change to the provided Cloudflare zone and
DNS record, if necessary.

Run this on your home UNIX box / Raspberry Pi.

